# Ft.Picken's Red 1/21



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Had a late start and got a line in the water by 10am. Setup using some fresh cut mullet on one line and some cut shrimp on the other. Not a bite until around 11am- the rod with mullet started bumping so I held it until I felt a good bump and set the hook... thats when it got fun! As soon as I set the hook the line started SCREAMING off the reel. Whatever it was..it was big and fast! In about 10-15 seconds all my line was almost out. Luckily the line cut at the hook and I was able to retrieve all my line and weight back. Re-rigged and sat around another hour before I actually got a hit that my rod could handle. It was a nice 31" red. He was a nice lookin fish and was released safely and unharmed. Overall, it was a good day.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a big gray toothy critter paid you a visit..:shifty: nice red tho!


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

It's neat how they look silver when caught over white sand.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing report & pic. +1 on nice Redfish.
Lake Mexico behind ya....perhaps a few more days of the nice weather on tap too.
catch 'em up.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Too bad he wasn't a few inches shorter. That would have made a nice dinner. Salt-Life is probably right about the grey toothy critter. I have set the hook on a shark even though all I got was a smallish bump and run only to have him let me know after the hook set how big he really was.

Beautiful day yesterday! Glad you got to enjoy it!


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, sharks crack me up. I guess they figure, "they don't want me so I'll just sit here eat". I actually reeled a 4ft black tip with ease on 12lb test on the seawall at NAS. Well, that's until I got him to the edge of the water and it realized the trouble it was in. That thing took off like lightning and became a great fight.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Were u fishing the point? Nice catch!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I figured it was a large shark...which kind of got me nervous to keep walking out baits. I was at Langdon Beach and walking out about chest deep and casting it as far out as I could. When I was reeling in the red I knew it wasn't huge and just kept saying "Please be slot size! Please be slot size!" It was a beautiful day and can't wait to get back out there on Friday.


----------

